

CNC Wire Bending Machine. 3D Wire Forms. 14 Axes - datashovel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2d6hMTFP9w

======
datashovel
The machine looks impressive, but to be honest when you break it down all the
mechanics appear to be relatively straightforward.

